# Stippangeln mit Knoblauch



## Katfisch (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Stippangler im Board,

ich habe gehört das Knoblauch ein Geheimtip beim Friefischangeln sein soll.

Nun meine Fragen:
- gibt es Angelteig oder Paste im Fachhandel
- in welcher Form kann man Knoblauch in das Lockfutter geben
- gibt es künstliche Maden mit Knoblauchgeruch usw.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe #:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*



Katfisch schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Stippangler im Board,
> 
> ich habe gehört das Knoblauch ein Geheimtip beim Friefischangeln sein soll....


Ein Tipp ist es allemal, denn es funktioniert wirklich gut, aber geheim ist der Tipp nicht.



Katfisch schrieb:


> ...gibt es Angelteig oder Paste im Fachhandel...


Ja, z.B. Forellenteig, Friedfischteig etc....



Katfisch schrieb:


> ....in welcher Form kann man Knoblauch in das Lockfutter geben...


Als Pulveraroma oder flüssiges Aroma, selbst selbstgepressten Knoblauchsaft kann man verwenden.



Katfisch schrieb:


> ...gibt es künstliche Maden mit Knoblauchgeruch usw....



Ja, auch das gibt es!




Katfisch schrieb:


> ....Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe #:


Bitte schön, gern geschehen.|wavey:


----------



## Jungangler97 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Ich würde einfach eine Knolle nehmen, eine Zehe herausbrechen, schälen und langs auf einen 8er Haken aufziehen. 

Hat bestimmt ne riesen Lockwirkung!! |bla:


----------



## Downbeat (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach eine Knolle nehmen, eine Zehe herausbrechen, schälen und langs auf einen 8er Haken aufziehen.
> 
> Hat bestimmt ne riesen Lockwirkung!! |bla:


Ohne Jux, das teste ich beim nächsten Ansitz mal.|supergri


----------



## Slick (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Ich nehme meistens Knoblauchgranulat,nicht das aus dem Laden viel zu teuer.Schau mal auf eBay.


----------



## Dunraven (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Knoblauch Geruch gilt als spitze beim Stippen, Feedern, Raubfischangeln und beim Meeresangeln. Es gibt selbst Lockstoffe die man auf Wobbler und Pilker schmieren kann und dementsprechend auch alles möglich andere. Teig kann man zudem günstig selber machen, ins Futter kann der gepresste Knoblauch, die Pulverform oder auch flüssiger. Und neben den Lockstoffen für Köder, und Köder die von sich aus schon so riechen, kann man seine Köder auch selber einlegen wenn es um Gummimaden, ect. geht.


----------



## rotauge88 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Ich habe auch noch so eine Dose (Pulver) in der Garage stehen, habe dem Zeug bislang aber noch nicht so richtig trauen wollen.
Welche Friedis sprechen denn besonders gut darauf an?


----------



## Nordan (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*



rotauge88 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch so eine Dose (Pulver) in der Garage stehen, habe dem Zeug bislang aber noch nicht so richtig trauen wollen.
> Welche Friedis sprechen denn besonders gut darauf an?



Pauschal nicht ganz so einfach zu sagen.
Mal aus Spaß das konzentrat einer Knoblauchkapsel über ne Maisdose gekippt.
Glaube, alle mini-Karpfen des Gewässers sind direkt zu meinem Platz geströmt.
Am andern Teich kein einziger, dafür nur Karauschen#c


Auf jedenfall lohnt es sich.
Und man kriegt interessante Blicke, wenn man in einer Wolke von Knoblauchgeruch sitzt und jemand läuft dicht an einem vorbei


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ohne Jux, das teste ich beim nächsten Ansitz mal.|supergri



Hält nicht anständig am Haken.


----------



## Slick (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*



rotauge88 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch so eine Dose (Pulver) in der Garage stehen, habe dem Zeug bislang aber noch nicht so richtig trauen wollen.
> Welche Friedis sprechen denn besonders gut darauf an?



Karpfen,Brassen,Rotaugen,Döbel.

Ich nehme 30g Knoblauchgranulat auf 1 kg und fischigem Futter.
Es gab Tage da habe ich 8-15kg Rotaugen gefangen und das in Akkordzeit.


Grüße


----------



## Molke-Drink (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Zammataro hat das doch im Sortiment:m
Aber ganz ehrlich?Ich hatte das jetzt 2 mal, und egal wie doll man das Fläschen zudreht es geht immer wieder auf und der Gestankt ist einfach bestalisch!Wenn das im Auto passiert kannste das Auto gleich mit versenken.Da fang ich lieber weniger glaubs mir |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## rotauge88 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Hui, dann werd ichs demnächst mal ausprobieren, wenn es das Studium mal wieder zulässt loszugehen -.-


----------



## Jungangler97 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ohne Jux, das teste ich beim nächsten Ansitz mal.|supergri




Den Anhieb würde ich aber sofort nach dem Biss setzen. Keine Ahnung wie lange Fische das im Maul haben können. |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Knobi-Granulat gibt's ja in jedem Supermarkt bei den Gwürzen.
Am billigsten vermutlich beim Türken oder in irgendwelchen Postenbörsen. Dürfte nix anderes sein, als die Schicki-Micki-Packung im Angelladen.



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Zammataro hat das doch im Sortiment


Wenn du die Flüssigkonzentrate (Knobi, Big Fish, Mega-Leber...) meinst, jau die können was, gell?! :m
http://www.zammataro.de/aromakonzentrate.html
Da geht nicht das Fläschchen auf, die stinken _durch die Flasche_!
Hammerharter, aber sehr geiler Stoff.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Also das Garlic (Knoblauch) von Zammataro nutze ich gerne als Dipp auf Brassen. Geht gut. Aber auch Rotaugen und Güstern enhmen es, ect. 
Laut Artikeln auch gut auf Heilbutt, Zander, ect. Das ist aber halt nicht selbst probiert.


----------



## Downbeat (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Hab grad eine Test-Mischung für einen Mini-Ansitz fertig gemacht, wenn der Knoblauch wirklich so gut lockt sollte ich ja in der einen Stunde 1 bis 2 Fische fangen können.
Bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Hab grad eine Test-Mischung für einen Mini-Ansitz fertig gemacht, wenn der Knoblauch wirklich so gut lockt sollte ich ja in der einen Stunde 1 bis 2 Fische fangen können.
> Bin sehr gespannt.


vom duft ins wasser gefallen?  
oder wie war der fangerfolg mit dem teufelszeug? #:#a

gruss
ulli :g


----------



## Downbeat (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Ach glatt vergessen mich hier zu melden.|supergri
War am Kanal damit und die Ukels fanden das Zeug super. Gebissen hat am Ende nur ein Satzkarpfen.
Aber ich denke das ist ein ausbaufähiger Ansatz.


----------



## Sascha89 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

bin heut abend auch mal zum feddern an der lippe.
hab mir grad nen tennisball große kugel teig gemacht mit zwei frisch gepressten knoblauch zähen und ein wenig granulat.
mal abwarten ob es erfolg bring


----------



## allrounder13 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stippangeln mit Knoblauch*

Könnte man nicht ein stückchen wie einen popup am haarvorfach anbieten?
Ich frage mich nur ob das den fischen nicht zu stark ist...


----------

